# Help?



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

About 6 weeks ago I made a few batches of GM CP soap with some "bargain" fragrances. Of course the fragrance did not stick. Can I shred, melt and re-fragrance? How long to let that cure if I can?

Thanks,
Anne


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

"Contented goats give special milk; it's mostly cream and smooth as silk."

I've never used FOs so no helpful suggestions, but this is just adorable.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Why Thank you Nicki! It was something I saw for cows years and years ago and adapted it for goats. It is now my tag line - even made my banner for goat shows


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

You can shred and rebatch your soap as soon as you'd like. Recent it with something good and it'll be just fine!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Just like Anita said, it should work just fine for you


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Tamera,

I think i will re-scent with some Lovespell I got from you


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh I almost forgot - since the soap is cured already, do I have to age it again for 4 more weeks, or will it be ready to go as soon as it comes out of the mold?

Thanks again,
Anne


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

It depends on if you add liquid when you are rebatching. I've only rebatched a couple of times and I added a little liquid so I did let it cure.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, be sure not to make the mistake of adding too much liquid. You would be surprised how little you need. If you are using a crockpot you can just mist the shreds. You want to make steam which will melt your shreds faster. There really isn't a "cure" on this soap, just a hardening phase, the length of which depends on how much water you added. And if it's fresh, uncured soap with some extra moisture already, you probably won't need very much water.


----------

